# Car Advice



## irishpaul22 (Apr 17, 2009)

My friends and I are arriving in Australia in October on Working Holiday Visas. We were hoping to drive from Sydney up to Cairns over the course of a few weeks. Do you know if this is possible using our current UK driving licences? Or do we need other Australian licences? Also, where is best to rent a car? Or would it be best to get the bus, train, etc?


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

UK licences are fine and Cheap Car Hire | Airport Car Rental in Melbourne Sydney Brisbane Perth Hobart Adelaide Cairns Australia will let you find out what to expect to pay re rental, a smaller/medium size car possibly about $40-50/d over a several week hire though there'll be insurance options on top of that, fuel for Sydney to Cairns likely to cost you about $400.

There could be cheaper hires through people like Cheap Campervan Rental, Camper Van Hire, Motorhome Rental & Car Hire Australia | Campervan Sales & Car Sales Australia, Sydney, Melbourne, Brisbane, Perth, Cairns, Darwin might be site but also possibly restrictions on where you can return the vehicle to, and then there're some el cheapo campervan [well lets say a van with a mattress in back] that three might squeeze into, but a less comfortable drive - Campervan Hire Australia, Camper Van Rentals, Wicked Campers Oz and www.hippievans.com.au might be sites - probably a bit dearer than a car and a little more petrol cost but October is not such a bad month re sleeping in a van and a tent for extra sleeping capacity.

It'll be a bit dearer than a bus pass, even for three but you'll have far more flexibility, maybe make some savings if deciding to use tents etc.


----------

